# British Underwear



## 50733 (Aug 30, 2011)

I do not agree with the new TOS.

 Bye, Felicia


----------



## tomreynolds (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not sure about 100 years ago, but I believe "underpants" would read for both UK and US. I did a quick Google search and this came up so it has to be true  : http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/10257947/Man-in-his-underpants-danced-on-the-wing-of-Angela-Merkels-jet.html


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

What about knickers? Are those just for girls?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Maybe smalls?


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

A 100 years ago - maybe he wore 'longjohns'!


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

Monique said:


> Maybe smalls?


This is what I was going to suggest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

small·clothes
[smawl-klohz, -klohthz] Show IPA
plural noun
1.
British , small, personal items of clothing, as underwear, handkerchiefs, etc.
2.
knee breeches, especially the close-fitting ones worn in the 17th, 18th, and early 19th centuries.
Origin:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drawers? underpants?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Undergarment


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd call them pants or underwear. Skivvies is a possibility, but more slang-y.

Y-fronts, maybe? Boxers? Depends on what they might wear.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

*Turns to British husband sitting on the couch*
I quote my hubby:

"Definitely not boxers. Too modern and fashion specific. If it's meant to be in jest, and the immortal has been around for 200 years, you might try 'kecks' or 'kex' which will make him from Northern England or Southern Wales. The term can be regional depending where your character is from. Northern Wales would be 'pants'. It has to do with class, time period, and geographical location in Britain. Probably 'pants' or 'underpants' is the best option."

*Imagine all this with a Northern English accent* Love my man!


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm British and have only ever used pants or boxers. Pants could be swapped for Y-fronts though. Never heard of skivvies, knickers and underwear are for women and drawers sounds old fashioned.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, I've heard 'kecks' (or something that sounds like it) too. I think it's worth noting that you can probably find a dozen different slang expressions for the same thing in different parts of Britain; in theory everyone speaks English, but in reality there are many different dialects.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Underpants sounds way funnier than boxers. Hehe underpants


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

British husband says "pants". Boxers are okay too. Or if they're briefs then "y-fronts".


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I am American and the term pants would throw me off. Just call them Y-fronts or boxers. Pants everyone will think you are talking about long outerwear pants.


----------



## Luke Gasiden (Oct 16, 2013)

Underpants sounds about right to me, but breeches is really correct for about a 100 - 200 years ago... although I may be getting confused from cowboy films.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I think underpants would be a relatively safe choice.  "Drawers" was used for men's underwear, too, but does seem more associated with women's these days.

Just to reinforce your point about the regional variation in slang: in this part of the world a "skivvy" is a light-weight high-necked top.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Underpants always makes me giggle and think of:


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I see London... I see France...


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I had a friend in Wales who used to call her underwear, Linens.


----------



## CarrieElks (Oct 6, 2013)

Underpants or underwear is probably your safest bet. Boxers or shorts would be fine too, but guys over here have only been wearing them in the last 30 years or so. If it was a woman you'd be able to use knickers, which is always a favourite. 

We are definitely two countries divided by a common language.

*edited to add - I'm from the South of England, near London. Our slang use age really varies by region


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Underpants is pretty safe for any part of the country. For slang, kecks or shreddies (generally suggesting the underwear may be a little "past its best") are most common around here (Oxfordshire). Unmentionables is sometimes used, interchangeably for the garment and anything in that general region of the body. Can't say I've heard skivvies used in the context of underwear.

The full set of underwear, is normally referred to as vest and pants. Not sure whether a vest would be called something else outside the UK. Vests are not particularly common nowadays anyhow.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

>>I'm all good on the Southern slang.

Can't wait to see some of THOSE subject lines on the KB. I'm from the South and love it when I see things like, "She gave me the stink-eye" in a book. So Southern. I definitely remember that growing up.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah we do have annoyingly region specific slang. I shared a house with a girl from Manchester and she called trousers 'pants' which I remember thinking was weird. I'm from Derbyshire and no one out of that area seems to know what 'piggle' means. Also, when I came to Uni I met a girl from London and she'd never heard the word 'miffed'. Honestly, I don't think we speak the same language sometimes! 

My boyfriend just calls pants his 'shorts'. I think underpants work fine, kecks and skivvies are good, but if the character doesn't convey the slang of a certain area throughout the book it will feel out of place to just pop it in.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

My husband and son wear pants. (We're in Essex, about an hour north of London)

Underpants would work if you want to make a distinction for an American audience.

We'd never say boxers, skivvies, kecks, y-fronts, underwear or knickers for their pants.

My underwear are knickers.  No panties thank you very much.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

English person, who studied fashion through the ages at college here!

You say your character is a couple of hundred years old. If he still wears the clothing of his age, he would not be wearing boxers, kecks, y-fronts, etc. If he is pre-1806, he would not be wearing anything but a long linen or muslin shirt tucked into his trousers. After that time it would be drawers - long shorts made of cotton with a drawstring and buttoned flap, until the twentieth century.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

What about undercrackers if it's meant to be humorous?


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

I'm a Londoner, and my male characters wear boxers. Y-fronts draw a derisive laugh from my daughter, age twenty-four. Nobody wears Y-fronts, according to her. Underpants is okay, but a bit staid and old-fashioned, I'd say - so maybe just the ticket.


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

Older gentlemen tend to wear Y fronts. Younger men wear pants or boxers or (if they don't care about fathering children and want to improve the bulge) budgie smugglers. Shorts are also a possible term. If in doubt I'd go with underpants.

I'm born and bred UK. Grew up in London and have lived in Liverpool, Loughborough, Bath and now West Sussex (about an hour out of London towards the South Coast)



Monique said:


> Underpants always makes me giggle and think of:


Brilliant children's book


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

You are looking at pants for men and knickers for women.
You can put in brackets for the US readers pants(underwear).
Boxers sure, but not used as much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

This is my favorite thread. Underpants! Haha! Makes me laugh every time


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Boxer shorts, underpants, Y-fronts, tighty whities.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

SarahCarter said:


> Boxer shorts, underpants, Y-fronts, tighty whities.


Boxers, shreddies, grots, briefs or undercrackers.

I agree with a few on here that 'underpants' is your safe option.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Why has no one suggested Briefs? Isn't that a catch all?

Underpants makes me think of Felix and his amazing underpants


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Jesus, this thread makes it sound like we all wear y-fronts! I haven't donned a pair since I was an child (the matching vest, usually brown with cream piping, formed my P.E kit).


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Pantsman!!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd always refer to mine as pants or briefs.....though my partner's Canadian and he gets confused easy, so I've started saying underwear. Otherwise he thinks I'm going out to buy 'trousers'. Whenever I hear skivvies I always think of skid....and no, I just can't go there!  

Geoff


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

DAWearmouth said:


> Jesus, this thread makes it sound like we all wear y-fronts! I haven't donned a pair since I was an child (the matching vest, usually brown with cream piping, formed my P.E kit).


You just reminded me of the PE knickers we had to wear in primary school and the first couple of years at secondary school. Luckily they seemed to get phased out after that! Plus it was too bloody cold to wear them for 90% of the year and we had to run up a massive hill for cross-country. Shudders!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have never heard of y-fronts (I am an American, never been to the other side of the pond), but I would say that "underpants" seems fairly universal. Even if not - the name gives enough information when combined with context to know exactly what is meant.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

DAWearmouth said:


> Boxers, shreddies, grots, briefs or undercrackers.
> 
> I agree with a few on here that 'underpants' is your safe option.


Shreddies?! As far as I'm concerned that's a type of cereal! Don't really want to associate the two things either


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Just for the removal of all doubt, budgie smugglers:


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Y-fronts:


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> You just reminded me of the PE knickers we had to wear in primary school and the first couple of years at secondary school. Luckily they seemed to get phased out after that! Plus it was too bloody cold to wear them for 90% of the year and we had to run up a massive hill for cross-country. Shudders!


You've just sent a shiver down my spine.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

"Undies" would actually be a good choice DDark - used for both male and female underwear.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

micki said:


> A 100 years ago - maybe he wore 'longjohns'!


My dad wore those, but not 100 years ago! I think the most likely thing they would have called them then would be either breeches, underbreeches or bloomers. Not sure if bloomers were just for women though, but I do know that men called their trousers breeches.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Stella Wilkinson said:


> Why has no one suggested Briefs? Isn't that a catch all?


I was thinking exactly the same thing Stella - boxers and briefs are what I'd always go to!

This made me giggle as I remember being at university in the northwest of England and having a friend from the midlands who looked absolutely horrified when she asked what we were wearing to go out and we said 'Just pants and a nice top' - she thought we meant underpants but northerners tend to refer to trousers as pants!


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Andrea Harding said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing Stella - boxers and briefs are what I'd always go to!
> 
> This made me giggle as I remember being at university in the northwest of England and having a friend from the midlands who looked absolutely horrified when she asked what we were wearing to go out and we said 'Just pants and a nice top' - she thought we meant underpants but northerners tend to refer to trousers as pants!


Briefs is not a word we would use in England for mens underpants only women's and even then not commonly. Certainly not 200 years ago. Boxers are very modern.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Tim_A said:


> The full set of underwear, is normally referred to as vest and pants. Not sure whether a vest would be called something else outside the UK. Vests are not particularly common nowadays anyhow.


Definitely underpants.

Vest = singlet. [Vest is also the small sleeveless middle layer garment - think three piece suite.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Doglover said:


> Briefs is not a word we would use in England for mens underpants only women's and even then not commonly. Certainly not 200 years ago. Boxers are very modern.


Er, yes, briefs is a word we use in England for men's underpants. And the OP said that the story takes place in modern times, just that the character is immortal.

I was born in England and have lived in England all my life. 
I have never heard 'briefs' used to describe women's underwear.
Briefs are your y-fronts, your tighty-whities, your bog-standard 'tucking it all up there' kind of 'pants'. 
Marks and Spencers, pinacle of British shopping, sell briefs. For men.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I remember seeing M&S calling knickers 'briefs' in their shops. Especially bikini bottoms.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd consider 'briefs' a more formal way of describing skids. For example, when a doctor asked me to remove mine for the 'cough and drop' test and backside check, when I had my army medical.

"Just remove your briefs and put them on that table, there's a good lad,"


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

What a fun thread! I'm a Brit, and I'd agree with everything written here. I'd usually say pants or boxers. Knickers are only for women. Briefs would work too(men only), and any Brit would understand 'skivvies' but it is very slangy. I think underpants might the the best. It's not confusing from an American perspective and it's a common word in England.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

I now have pictures of men's crotches floating across that advertising banner at the bottom of the screen.

No, advertising algorithm, I do not want to purchase a three pack of men's briefs...


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Whenever I hear skivvies I always think of skid....and no, I just can't go there! \


Now you mention it, one of my friends at university used to refer to his underwear as 'skids'. Don't remember which part of the country he came from, but I think it was up north.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Andrea Harding said:


> Er, yes, briefs is a word we use in England for men's underpants. And the OP said that the story takes place in modern times, just that the character is immortal.
> 
> I was born in England and have lived in England all my life.
> I have never heard 'briefs' used to describe women's underwear.
> ...


Yes, the shops label them briefs, both sexes, but I have never heard anyone call them that. I was born and raised in London, never heard an English person call them briefs. Y-fronts, boxer shorts, longjohns, pants but not briefs.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I've never heard a real human use the word 'briefs' in conversation. I've only ever seen it on a sign in a shop or in a catalogue.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Doglover said:


> Briefs is not a word we would use in England for mens underpants only women's and even then not commonly. Certainly not 200 years ago. Boxers are very modern.


But I am in England, in the south west. I realise Briefs are a modern word, but the OP did say it was set in modern day. I actually think of briefs as being for men not women.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Shreddies is still common enough slang, but a couple of hundred years ago the choice is likely between smalls and drawers. There's a Napoleonic journal where a chap talks about his smalls, as a chap might, as being two pairs, common local cloth and for sunday best, black velvet. No comment. But shirt tails were long enough and a more common option would likely have been to go commando. Probably not helpful, but there we go.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Edward M. Grant said:


> Now you mention it, one of my friends at university used to refer to his underwear as *'skids'*. Don't remember which part of the country he came from, but I think it was up north.


I'm a northern monkey and have used this expression as a teenager. It doesn't take a genius to work out why they're called that.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Edward M. Grant said:


> Now you mention it, one of my friends at university used to refer to his underwear as 'skids'. Don't remember which part of the country he came from, but I think it was up north.


So just to be clear, I have always heard "skids" refer to brown stains on the underwear... and not the underwear itself. I have a friend from Plymouth who uses the expression that same way... so at least 1 person on the other side of the pond uses it that way, and it was fairly common where I was growing up in the N/E USA.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope there is a thread about what us British call bread rolls next.  That's always a corker for discussions


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Sarah Stimson said:


> I hope there is a thread about what us British call bread rolls next. That's always a corker for discussions


Poor Dannika, she had no idea what a can of worms she was opening with this question!

Oh, and it's cob of course.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Sarah Stimson said:


> I hope there is a thread about what us British call bread rolls next. That's always a corker for discussions


Made me think of this


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

hahaha Andrea that's ace!


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> So just to be clear, I have always heard "skids" refer to brown stains on the underwear... and not the underwear itself. I have a friend from Plymouth who uses the expression that same way... so at least 1 person on the other side of the pond uses it that way, and it was fairly common where I was growing up in the N/E USA.


It can be used for both. If you really want to provide clarity, you could call the mark a 'fudge stripe'.

Please not bread rolls! In my native county of Yorkshire it's a 'teacake' and in Manchester it's a 'barm'.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

DAWearmouth said:


> It can be used for both. If you really want to provide clarity, you could call the mark a 'fudge stripe'.
> 
> Please not bread rolls! In my native county of Yorkshire it's a 'teacake' and in Manchester it's a 'barm'.


Breadcake, surely in Yorkshire! I hate the word breadcake it's one of the things I couldn't understand when I came to Sheffield. That and 'mashing' tea. WTF?


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> Breadcake, surely in Yorkshire! I hate the word breadcake it's one of the things I couldn't understand when I came to Sheffield. That and 'mashing' tea. WTF?


That's South Yorkshire! I am referring to West Yorkshire, and as well all know, west is best.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

You're all wrong. A bread roll is a bun.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

No no no. A bun is a cake.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Where does a stottie fit into all of this?


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

And you've forgotten the bap!


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Lyndawrites said:


> And you've forgotten the bap!


Yes! It's either a roll or a bap.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sarah Stimson said:


> No no no. A bun is a cake.


No, no no. A bun is what you put a hamburger on, or a hot dog in.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> No, no no. A bun is what you put a hamburger on, or a hot dog in.


Exactly - a bread roll.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> No, no no. A bun is what you put a hamburger on, or a hot dog in.


What's a biscuit in America? I was confused.

Let's also not forget 'cob' for our midland friends.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarah Stimson said:


> No no no. A bun is a cake.


I agree is a bun is a cake! Unless it's for a burger....then even I start getting confused!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

An American biscuit is a scone with no sugar or raisins in it, and you eat it with gravy. Bleargh.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

DAWearmouth said:


> What's a biscuit in America? I was confused.
> 
> Let's also not forget 'cob' for our midland friends.


A biscuit in American is kind of like a scone in the UK, only lighter and more bready. What we call biscuits they call cookies (although they don't seem to understand custard creams or bourbons at all).

I concede the burger and hot dog buns. But apart from that, all buns are cakes and rolls are bread rolls.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds rank.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Apologies to all our American brethren for dissing your cuisine. Yuck, though.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> Apologies to all our American brethren for dissing your cuisine. Yuck, though.


Well, to be fair you should try them before you hate on them. I love a good southern style cat head biscuit with some real butter...yum!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

UN-FAFFING-MENTIONABLES!
Tim wins the thread. Love it!!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Who says I haven't tried it? I always do my research.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Well, to be fair you should try them before you hate on them. I love a good southern style cat head biscuit with some real butter...yum!


Um. Bisquits with sausage pepper white gravy. Or with butter and honey. Yum.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> Who says I haven't tried it? I always do my research.


Sorry bad assumption on my part.  hate on them at will then! LOL


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Well, to be fair you should try them before you hate on them. I love a good southern style cat head biscuit with some real butter...yum!


I love scones with butter. By the way, I'm a huge fan of 'Man v Food' and drool through most episodes. I love American food.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Sarah Stimson said:


> A biscuit in American is kind of like a scone in the UK


That would be 'scone' as in 'own', of course. Never 'scone' as in 'on'


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Pelagios said:


> That would be 'scone' as in 'own', of course. Never 'scone' as in 'on'


Oh really? Does madam have jam and clotted cream with that?


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Born & bred in the US and lived in Arlington, Texas 11 years (between Dallas & Ft. Worth), but have travelled many times to the UK.

Scones are drier and sweeter compared to US biquits which are lighter and moist and airy inside, not as dense as a scone.

To call a breadroll a "cake" really confused me. Our US cakes are a dessert, not bread. Lol.

That's ok, I'm from New York and when I went to Texas all non-alcoholic beverages except iced tea were "Coke" as in:

"Ma'am, would you like a coke?" "Yes." "What kind?" "Orange*."

* There's no such thing as an oranged flavoured Coke. The waitress meant "coke" as a general word meaning drink. Lol


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Smallclothes is correct if you want to use what would have been used in an earlier period and would probably sound amusing in a modern context, but whether someone not used to historical fiction would understand it is another question. Underpants or pants would be the most common now from what I've picked up from male friends.



LBrent said:


> Born & bred in the US and lived in Arlington, Texas 11 years (between Dallas & Ft. Worth), but have travelled many times to the UK.
> 
> Scones are drier and sweeter compared to US biquits which are lighter and moist and airy inside, not as dense as a scone.
> 
> ...


Properly made scones are not drier than biscuits. A proper scone is quite rich and not dry at all. Not sure where you were buying your scones, but I suggest changing. US scones are an abomination that should be outlawed. I have yet to buy a scone in the US that shouldn't go in the trash. Somehow Americans have acquired the impression that scones should resemble bricks.

DDark, apparently you can't go by pictures. If you compare the recipes of an authentic scone, it is pretty close to a biscuit recipe but almost always richer if it is a good recipe. 

But I agree that in most of the South, not just Texas, a carbonated drink is a "coke" which is kind of funny.

I also like southern style biscuits which tend to be flakier than scones if they're made right. It's quite possible to enjoy both.

ETA: I also like grits and you would be surprised at how close grits are to how most Scots eat their oats.  

Living in Oregon now, I recently had a waiter in a restaurant offer me sugar for my grits and I can't even tell you the horror.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I always have lots of eggs when I come to the US. America does eggs very well. See also steak. And sourdough bread. Mmm.

I want my dinner.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> Apologies to all our American brethren for dissing your cuisine. Yuck, though.


Actually, American food is full of butter, fat and preservatives. It really is so bad for you. Everything is full of sugar. We all have a huge sweet tooth. Biscuit is more like a cookie. Scones are better in England, esp. with clotted creme. Though there are some tea shops here that make a good scone.

If we're going to go off on a few other terms, the one that really throws me as an American is the use for pudding. Everything is pudding. Deserts, sweet treat, and part of the bread that Yorkshire steak is served with is a pudding. Husband is from near Manchester, and my mum-in-law lives near Blackpool. So, been around the North a bit.

Seriously, pudding seems to be a catch all phrase for a lot of bread/desert like things. In the states, it's more of a jello, custard like thing.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

JRTomlin said:


> Properly made scones are not drier than biscuits. A proper scone is quite rich and not dry at all. Not sure where you were buying your scones, but I suggest changing. US scones are an abomination that should be outlawed. I have yet to buy a scone in the US that shouldn't go in the trash. Somehow Americans have acquired the impression that scones should resemble bricks.
> 
> DDark, apparently you can't go by pictures. If you compare the recipes of an authentic scone, it is pretty close to a biscuit recipe but almost always richer if it is a good recipe.
> 
> ...


When I said drier I didn't mean in a bad way, but it's probably my US tastebuds. 

Now see, grits are a whole nutha subject. My mom eats grits more liquidy with cream and sugar (sort of like Farina or Cream of Wheat). Ew.

I like my grits drier and thicker (like stiff polenta) with butter, black pepper and cheese. O M G. Comfort food. If it's a cold weekend morning and I'm really trying to gild the lily I scramble an egg and mix the cooked egg into the grits. [faint]


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

MarilynVix said:


> Actually, American food is full of butter, fat and preservatives. It really is so bad for you. Everything is full of sugar. We all have a huge sweet tooth. Biscuit is more like a cookie. Scones are better in England, esp. with clotted creme. Though there are some tea shops here that make a good scone.
> 
> If we're going to go off on a few other terms, the one that really throws me as an American is the use for pudding. Everything is pudding. Deserts, sweet treat, and part of the bread that Yorkshire steak is served with is a pudding.


Don't forget Black Pudding. Yum with eggs, bacon (back bacon not streaky), sausages (proper fat sausages not the chipolatas I've had in US) fried tomatoes and fried bread. With a dollop of tomato ketchup.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

And may I say for the record, on my deathbed please allow me a spoon and the biggest jar of lemon curd possible (if that's not available I'll substitute cannoli filling). 

I will die very happy.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Redbloon said:


> Don't forget Black Pudding. Yum with eggs, bacon (back bacon not streaky), sausages (proper fat sausages not the chipolatas I've had in US) fried tomatoes and fried bread. With a dollop of tomato ketchup.


I've had that in Ireland. It was very yummy. I think it was a Plowman's Breakfast?


----------



## Redbloon (Mar 27, 2013)

LBrent said:


> I've had that in Ireland. It was very yummy. I think it was a Plowman's Breakfast?


In our house it's 'The Full English'. A very rare but much loved event.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

A Ploughman's Lunch is bread and cheese with pickles.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

My favorite treat while traveling through the UK was the ginger beer. Yum! I have not found any like it here in the States. We have ginger ale, but it is much thinner and not as sweet.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> A Ploughman's Lunch is bread and cheese with pickles.


And not pickles in the American sense (which we call gherkins)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A hundred years ago (might even be 50 years ago) there weren't boxers or Y-fronts, but men did wear 'combinations'. They had a flap in the back so you could use the loo without having to strip off.

http://www.underwearexpert.com/2012/02/the-underwear-expert-talks-to-shaun-cole-author-of-the-story-of-mens-underwear/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Union-Suit-Long-Underwear-Combinations/sim/B0037Y29WS/2


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

What's wrong with just calling them underwear, Danika?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

LBrent said:


> When I said drier I didn't mean in a bad way, but it's probably my US tastebuds.
> 
> Now see, grits are a whole nutha subject. My mom eats grits more liquidy with cream and sugar (sort of like Farina or Cream of Wheat). Ew.
> 
> I like my grits drier and thicker (like stiff polenta) with butter, black pepper and cheese. O M G. Comfort food. If it's a cold weekend morning and I'm really trying to gild the lily I scramble an egg and mix the cooked egg into the grits. [faint]


Well, I think you might have been thinking of biscuits' flakiness, which scones don't have. 

Agree on grits. Like it thick with butter and a bit of salt. (Many Scots put salt on their oats -- not oat "meal" like Americans eat though) Not cheese so much but I know places where it's served like that. But never, ever with sugar. Yuck!!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sarah Stimson said:


> And not pickles in the American sense (which we call gherkins)


Branson's Pickles with you Ploughman's Lunch for sure!




Redbloon said:


> Don't forget Black Pudding. Yum with eggs, bacon (back bacon not streaky), sausages (proper fat sausages not the chipolatas I've had in US) fried tomatoes and fried bread. With a dollop of tomato ketchup.


Yum! although I like a some beans and a bit of brown sauce (which I can no longer eat) with that! Enough food to make eating unnecessary for about a month! But Yum!

ETA: and to make this officially on topic: whilst wearing underwear.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

DAWearmouth said:


> That's South Yorkshire! I am referring to West Yorkshire, and as well all know, west is best.


Oh no you didn't just go there! South yorks ftw!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Can you tell us the line? Maybe we can come up with the best word.

ETA: Over here we'd say 'Don't get your knickers in a twist.'


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> Oh no you didn't just go there! South yorks ftw!


Well... I've never been so insulted...


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Pelagios said:


> That would be 'scone' as in 'own', of course. Never 'scone' as in 'on'


er, No.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

MarilynVix said:


> Actually, American food is full of butter, fat and preservatives. It really is so bad for you. Everything is full of sugar. We all have a huge sweet tooth. Biscuit is more like a cookie. Scones are better in England, esp. with clotted creme. Though there are some tea shops here that make a good scone.
> 
> If we're going to go off on a few other terms, the one that really throws me as an American is the use for pudding. Everything is pudding. Deserts, sweet treat, and part of the bread that Yorkshire steak is served with is a pudding. Husband is from near Manchester, and my mum-in-law lives near Blackpool. So, been around the North a bit.
> 
> Seriously, pudding seems to be a catch all phrase for a lot of bread/desert like things. In the states, it's more of a jello, custard like thing.


That is because in the UK 'pudding' _means_ a dessert.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

It's unisex


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> A Ploughman's Lunch is bread and cheese with pickles.


Ohhh... my bad. 



Cherise Kelley said:


> My favorite treat while traveling through the UK was the ginger beer. Yum! I have not found any like it here in the States. We have ginger ale, but it is much thinner and not as sweet.


We can get ginger beer here in the US in stores that cater to people from the Caribean.



JRTomlin said:


> Well, I think you might have been thinking of biscuits' flakiness, which scones don't have.


That's probably it.



Sarah Stimson said:


> And not pickles in the American sense (which we call gherkins)


We have gherkins, too, but I dunno if they're the same as yours. Ours are sweet like relish.

Erm...and they can be eaten in your underpants!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

DDark said:


> I prefer not to eat anything from my underpants.


Ha!

I love the twisted folks here.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

DDark said:


> It's all in the delivery of the line. It's meant to be a funny remark, so I need the right word, but preferably something less formal. Just the same as if you said "Don't get your underwear in a wad" vs "panties".
> 
> I love how this thread just went from undies to food.


Means we need to go to edible underpants next.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> An American biscuit is a scone with no sugar or raisins in it, and you eat it with gravy. Bleargh.


One of my favored 'pig out' meals - biscuits and gravy with eggs and bacon. Slurp...


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Underwear synchronicity! On our way home from an outing just now, DH and I were following a car hauling a boat, with a rather dubious-looking bit of cloth hanging from the boat's motor as a warning not to get too close. DH remarked, "looks like it's all right to haul a load like that as long as you tie a pair of underpants to it." I laughed even harder than I would otherwise have.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

DDark said:


> Biscuits and sausage gravy are the staples of the south. Can't knock it if you haven't tried it. Scones don't really look the same to me based on the pictures. NOT a fan of the grits thing though. But where I live, it's actually common to find fried chicken on the breakfast menus. Even at my last job they had eggs, sausage, biscuits, gravy, pancakes, waffles...
> 
> and fried chicken.


DO NOT dis the grits. NoLa style shrimp and grits is heaven on earth. And biscuits and gravy, oh yeah. yummm. Fried Chicken for breakfast is wrong though.


----------



## Maggie Dana (Oct 26, 2011)

MarilynVix said:


> Means we need to go to edible underpants next.


How come nobody's mentioned spotted dick?


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

Underpants is the best term by far. Alternatives for a man of that age would be draws or, if long legged, long-johns.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

This is possibly my favourite thread ever on kb...


----------



## sophieshearer (Oct 17, 2013)

Having five sons I wouldn't dare quote some of the names they used for their undies when they were growing up. 

When I asked my middle son (now 34) he says he now calls them boxers or scruds. As a northerner I do remember mens undies being called 'kecks'.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Maggie Dana said:


> How come nobody's mentioned spotted dick?


...Because that would get us banned from WHSmith.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

sophieshearer said:


> Having five sons I wouldn't dare quote some of the names they used for their undies when they were growing up.
> 
> When I asked my middle son (now 34) he says he now calls them boxers or scruds. As a northerner I do remember mens undies being called 'kecks'.


I'm from Cheshire and I thought 'kecks' were trousers. I've heard them called under-rods in SA.

Do you remember string underwear, especially string vests? I think underpants were Aertex. That must have been in the 50s and 60s.

(Has this thread lowered the tone of KBoards )


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

JRHenderson said:


> ...Because that would get us banned from WHSmith.


No, you're thinking of Toad in the Hole!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

sophieshearer said:


> Having five sons I wouldn't dare quote some of the names they used for their undies when they were growing up.
> 
> When I asked my middle son (now 34) he says he now calls them boxers or scruds. As a northerner I do remember mens undies being called 'kecks'.


When my son was potty training I accidently asked my husband to hand me my son's panties (1st boy, I'm a girl, it was a big mistake). My husband turned purple/apoplectic.

"They're underwear, not panties".

I said, "Ok. But you do know that even if they were panties his genitals won't fall off, right?"

[insert glare from husband]


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

LBrent said:


> When my son was potty training I accidently asked my husband to hand me my son's panties (1st boy, I'm a girl, it was a big mistake). My husband turned purple/apoplectic.
> 
> "They're underwear, not panties".
> 
> ...


OH! SNAP! BURN! HAHAHAH  

Nice come back.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> OH! SNAP! BURN! HAHAHAH
> 
> Nice come back.


Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> (Has this thread lowered the tone of KBoards )


To paraphrase an old, old movie, the hand of God, reaching down into the mire, couldn't elevate it to the depths of degradation.


----------



## eoin85 (12 mo ago)

In general, Knickers is actually a standard word for underwear (wholesale men’s underwear manufacturer), mainly in Britain, but we include it here because of its surprising connection to professional basketball.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

eoin85 said:


> In general, Knickers is actually a standard word for underwear, mainly in Britain, but we include it here because of its surprising connection to professional basketball.


This thread is more than eight years old.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Doglover said:


> This thread is more than eight years old.


It was good to see all the 'old' faces on the original posts and replies.  .


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> It was good to see all the 'old' faces on the original posts and replies.  .


I suppose it's useful for it's nostalgia fix, Jan, but I do wish newbies would look at the date before they answer anything.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm afraid the zombie revival can't be prevented. 

Still nice to "see" some of you guys.


----------

